# Making a Tractor for a Christmas gift...



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This is way off the path and would call this General discusion plus. 

Last year at Christmas on my Cousins farm we all put our ideas in a hat written down on what theme we should do for next years Adult Christmas gift exchange. Red was the theme for this one so, I wrote down "you have to make the gift" and it got drawn out of the hat. Everyone yelled out BOB as it was pretty easy to figure out that it was me ( not lazy and build gifted like my Dad ) who had came up with this idea.

Well here is my start up. 1.) picked up a used toy tractor from an Antique shop. 2.) took a blower scoop off of some junked toy. 3.) inserted Frankenstien monster as the driver...so far it is coming together well I think. 










Now there are a lot of ways I can go with this thing so, will post up pictures as it gets it's other features and suggestions are welcome as always!!!!! 

I'm going to drill a hole in the bottom and put a painted black bolt in to make it Wheelie all the time. Will try to keep the bolt hidden back in front as far as possible.

This next idea came to me from a piece of art by Mark Ervin. I was lucky enough to meet him this year at our local Gretna Car Show this summer as he knows our kids barber and set up some of his Hot Rod artwork in his barber shop. Mark Ervin is the Artist responsible for drawing all the Cartooning pics you see of Bart Simpson ( since the second season ) on the Simpsons. 

The idea is that a battery tray will be built for a battery (DUH) and will have wires leading from it to Frankenstiens head. Will post up a picture of Mark Ervins artwork picture that this idea came from soon.

We all bring one Male Gift or Female gift (if you are a gal) and wrap it up. We go around the room and get to steal gifts from others for a couple of rounds...you know the routine probably.  Holiday times are always fun with my family.

Bob...I'm sure Ed will have a few spooky & gorry suggestions to add or hope so anyways...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Needs a spoiler. And a set of those longhorns on the nose.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have fun Bob . . . she loves my tractor . . . zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

this is what I am talking about....ideas from the best...thanks Doba I will use these both...WOW horns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...my cousins are going to fight over this one...zilla

I had to save these ideas from chat...AWESUM!!!! Thanks guys!

****[NTxSlotCars]: yep, just found my stp red tape
****[1976Cordoba]: what would be cool is a red STP cape
[Hilltop Raceway]: Moon tank on the front Bob
****[1976Cordoba]: like superman but STP on it
[Hilltop Raceway]: chrome headers on the side
****[1976Cordoba]: flames too zilla
[tomhocars]: ladder bars
****[NTxSlotCars]: stp has many super applications
****[CJ53]: pull sled
****[slotcarman12078]: she thinks my tractor's sexy!!
****[partspig]: NO pull sled, a manure spreader full of fake turds!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

A trucker hat for Frank. nd


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

how bout a big cowcatcher?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

All great ideas and need to keep cracking on this. Just picked up a Spreader and need to make 6 more fake Poops to fill up the hopper. 



















Nuther I can't realy put a trucker hat on because, I am putting battery cables to his head conected to the Tractors battery. Nice idea though so, keep the ideas rolling in. :roll:

Picked up some plastic little Mowers today. I can't remember who converted one of these into a slot car already (oh man...sorry) here on HT?? Saw them and knew right away they were plastic...Thank you...Uuuuum? 

Bob...Got the little guys from Tractor Supply for $3.99 each...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wasn't it SlotV who did one? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Bob, I always thought Frankie's jump start bolts were on his neck!! :lol:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

HO Mower racing!  Ya that was me with the riding mower conversion. I put it on a Tyco chassis with some 2 way foam tape and it fit pretty well. The pics went bye-bye with my old photo gallery but I can upload 'em from my laptop if you want to see 'em again.

-Scott


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Bob you could do your own "Adult Swim" episode with Franky complaining about how he has to haul Godzilla's duty.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob, Believe it was Kevin....aka "Goodwrenchintimidator"...speaking of which...where in the heck has he been of late?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey Bob, I always thought Frankie's jump start bolts were on his neck!! :lol:


Duh....bolts on the neck. O.K. Truckers hat is possible. 

Slot V (Scott),

Yeah that would be kewl to see that picture again. I was looking for the original thread but, had no luck. oh dang.

Bob...NOS bottle on the tractor (yeah)...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Die Hard Battery....*

Had some fun with sticky back paper & my PhotoDeluxe art program today. Barrowed some images off the bay and the net & made up some also.

You can't see the slow moving triangle behind the seat or on the back of the Manurestein Spreader in these pics. There is also a I (Heart) Hooters bumper sticker on the back lower edge of the manure spreader. 





































Now I will need to make a battery holder and hold downs, hook the battery + & - conections to Frankies neck, make more fake turds, look around for the makings of a Truckers hat, and find some headers, a NOS tank & Moon gas tank. 

Then some flame, STP and other water slide decals in the appropriate places. Maybee do a little paint detailing on the steering wheel and seat also. This is your basic generic low budget tractor in Pimped Out condition. :dude: 

Need to drill the hole in the back bottom of tractor to put a bolt in for a wheelie stance among other things that will be getting added to this also.

Bob...This is going to be a fun Christmas Gift exchange even if I get carp...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like it!!! LOLOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Needs more poo!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Only from the mind of Zilla ...... :woohoo: I LIKE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I found the mower pics. I kinda hacked it on there. I'm sure it could be done cleaner. It looks wild zipping along the track. It would be a riot to run with a couple of 'em. Gotta find a rider- Oll bet yu haive somethin in yur toy box Bob. :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL!!! Paint the chassis and it'll look like the mower deck!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rider for the rider...Yeah you can't just trust anoyone to drive a slot Deere mower*



Slott V said:


> I found the mower pics. I kinda hacked it on there. I'm sure it could be done cleaner. It looks wild zipping along the track. It would be a riot to run with a couple of 'em. Gotta find a rider- Oll bet yu haive somethin in yur toy box Bob. :dude:


Thanks Slott V,

Never would have thoght of this or noticed this little tractor on the shelf without seeing your pics on HT. That Mower looks great and can imagine how much fun it must be to zipp it around your track. Can't wait to find the time to make one for myself someday.

Bob...will be just as much fun figuring out who gets to drive...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Franks ride is almost done now...*

This Tractor gift making thingy is almost done. Have attatche everything on it now. Here are the Before and After pics so far.

Before:










After:










Some parts left over from a 1/8 scale kit that my Dad gave me finaly went to good use. ( Center caps and lakester pipes ) I drilled a hole on the top to post the battery down with a healty supply of Super glue, drilled a hole through Franks neck to put the battery cables on & drilled some holes in the Monster battery to keep things in place like the pipes and battery cables.

With some after thought here I should have bought a New Plastic Tractor. To late to go back now. :wave:

Bob...Still need to put the Moon style front gas tank on...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Classic Zilla. Well done!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Super nice job Bob...she thinks my tractor's sexy...Zilla!!! Frankie's ridin' in style!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks like Frankie is hauling some good $#!+ in back !!


Neal :dude:


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

Frank's ride is looking mighty fine. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This green will Shirley shock them at first but, Frank needs green...*

Thanks guys.

This was fun but, slot cars are alot more fun to make up. I know one of my cousins or my Uncle will end up with this in the exchange and have fun displaying it.

Bob...Did I mention they are all INTERNATIONAL red guys...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL on the corn binders, or should I dare say 13 letter "----" spreaders!! :lol:


----------

